# Nutrient or Bug Problem? with pic



## tokinbbgum (Jun 13, 2006)

this is a leaf from my bubblegum x romulan strain that i'm growing outdoors in a 4 gallon pot. just added fert. 10-10-10 last week. I dont know if this is a fertilizer or bug problem. please help me.


----------



## Biffdoggie (Jun 13, 2006)

I have no idea about that one, is it on the whole plant?


----------



## fusible (Jun 13, 2006)

If those are holes in the leaves, it looks like a bug problem to me.... looks like something was munching on it .


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Jun 13, 2006)

*Whats up tokinbbgum. It looks like a PH fluctuation problem. I found a pic that looks just like your plant and that was the problem. You might want to check the PH of your soil. Here is the pic i'm talking about. *


----------



## TURKEYNECK (Jun 24, 2006)

Im having a similar problem..except the spots are sort of shiney..and its not really effecting the growth...its not slugs either...any Idea?


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Jun 24, 2006)

TURKEYNECK said:
			
		

> Im having a similar problem..except the spots are sort of shiney..and its not really effecting the growth...its not slugs either...any Idea?


*Any pics TURKEYNECK?*


----------



## Hick (Jun 24, 2006)

"Sunburn" sometime looks pretty similar to the posted pics.


----------



## TURKEYNECK (Jun 26, 2006)

well its nowhere near that bad and it seems to be going away..if It gets bad or stunts growth in any way I'll post a pic.


----------



## rockydog (Jun 26, 2006)

wow looks like the problem I'm having


----------



## liljohn (Jul 12, 2006)

Hey  Hey  I am a new grower and my  yungins are exhibiting the same thing... It does not seem to spread to the other (new ) leaves if I move them out of direct southern sunlight or indoors.  but  I have also sprayed with one of the comercial vegatable insecticides. So  I dont know what is really helping.I have enclosed some picts...
 The baby  started from seed is about 18 inches now  in a 10 in pot with MG potting soil and an MG time release fert. I now let it outside for about 6 hrs then move inside by a sunny window. water once a week or put it in a nice rain down pour


----------

